# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  تحذير أهل القرآن والعلم من الرياء وغيره

## سراج منير

* تحذير أهل القرآن والعلم من الرياء وغيره*    *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*     *1-قال الله تعالى : {وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً} وقال تعالى :*   *{ فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً وَلا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَداً}*    *- روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة  قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :*  * " إن أول الناس يقضى عليه يوم القيامة رجل استشهد فأتي به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها قال فما عملت فيها قال قاتلت فيك حتى استشهدت قال كذبت ولكنك قاتلت لأن يقال جريء فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار ورجل تعلم العلم وعلمه وقرأ القرآن فأتي به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها قال فما عملت فيها قال تعلمت العلم وعلمته وقرأت فيك القرآن*     *قال كذبت ولكنك تعلمت العلم ليقال عالم وقرأت القرآن ليقال هو قاريء فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه حتى ألقي في النار ورجل وسع الله عليه وأعطاه من أصناف المال كله فأتي به فعرفه نعمه فعرفها قال فما عملت فيها قال ما تركت من سبيل تحب أن ينفق فيها إلا أنفقت فيها لك قال كذبت ولكنك فعلت ليقال هو جواد فقد قيل ثم أمر به فسحب على وجهه ثم ألقي في النار" .*    * : ثم ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ركبتي فقال : " يا أبا هريرة أولئك الثلاثة أول خلق الله تسعر بهم النار يوم القيامة"*    *  وهذا الحديث فيمن لم يرد بعمله وعلمه وجه الله تعالى*    * -وروي أبو داود والترمذي عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "من تعلم علما مما يبتغي به وجه الله لا يتعلمه إلا ليصيب به عرضا من الدنيا لم يجد عرف الجنة يوم القيامة يعني ريحها" . صحيح*  * -و قال عبد الله بن مسعود:*  * كيف أنتم إذا لبستكم فتنة يربو فيها الصغير ويهرم الكبير وتتخذ سنة مبتدعة يجري عليها الناس فإذا غير منها شيء قيل قد غيرت السنة قيل متى ذلك يا أبا عبد الرحمن قال إذا كثر قراؤكم وقل فقهاؤكم وكثر أمراؤكم وقل أمناؤكم والتمست الدنيا بعمل الآخرة وتفقه لغير الدين*    *و قال عن ابن عباس أنه:*   *((لو أن حملة القرآن أخذوه بحقه وما ينبغي لأحبهم الله ولكن طلبوا به الدنيا فأبغضهم الله وهانوا على الناس))                                                                      وفي قول الله تعالى : {فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ} قالو :*  * قوم وصفوا الحق والعدل بألسنتهم وخالفوه إلى غيرة*  *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

